# New Jack Dempsey



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Happy to report I found what I think will be a very nice female JD for one of my Blues.

She was in QT for 3 weeks before moving her to my work 90 Gal. I added 2 but this one is the dominant female and I hope will be the one the male chooses. I added her 3 days ago and the male is starting to warm up to her. 
She is still pretty small (~2") so it will be some time I'm sure.

Here she is....




























Here is the male I am trying to pair her up with. He's a little over 4" now.



















I am pretty sure it will be a love connection. Just look at this side of her. I've heard of wearing your heart on your sleeve but never in the fish world


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, very nice! Love those colours!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe she is very pretty!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey, great photo's

Now for a sexy party !


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Grey Legion said:


> Hey, great photo's
> 
> Now for a sexy party !


Okay!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow great looking pair and who says males cant be pretty.lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats. She a regular JD? Really light colouring. I have one female that you can see that in her background.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

She is jet black now. The male has started tolerating her and they have been doing the tail slapping happy dance for a couple days. She also dug out a nice big cave and a couple other pits around the tank. Her egg depositor is showing as well. 

She is still very small though so I am not expecting much just yet.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Now it's time for a sexy party! The pair have dug out a cave and are currently cleaning a rock!! Woo hooo! Fingers are crossed. She is still so young I find it hard to believe they will spawn already though.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's hoping the eggs hatch. Should be by the end of the week?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I think so. They spawned sometime between Friday night and today at Noon. 

So far the eggs look good.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

They must have spawned early Friday evening because I have wrigglers!!!

Woo hoo! 1 Step closer to breeding Blue Dempsey's


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats! Hope they go to term


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Here are some shots of the pair and wrigglers.

The pair are doing a very good job so far. One of the 2 of them are with the wrigglers at all times and are switching off very frequently. When the male is on duty, the female is digging another pit. When the female is on duty, the male is laying the beats to the other fish in the tank to keep them at the other end.




























Here is the female digging a new pit. The male is about halfway between the female and the wrigglers.


----------

